# I'm saving you $60 bucks



## debthecook (Oct 12, 2004)

My puppy threw up. For no good reason.  She acted fine before and after the incident, but  I got scared, went to the vet. He said make this soup:

1 carrot
2 chicken breasts
1/2 cup rice
2 cups water

Boil up, give to puppy for 2 days.  
Dog is fine now. My wallet is lighter.
Sometimes I guess they just throw up?????


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, they do.  She might have eaten something in the yard--you never know with pups!  Our vet always said to cook some lean ground beef and mix with white rice.  I guess it's the same idea as what yours suggested, but yours sounds healthier.  Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes they do - and it's usually in the middle of the night while they are sleeping with you   

Thanks for the recipe.  A friend has a dog AND a son with nervous stomachs.  The dog is on tranquilizers.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 12, 2004)

So what's worse - the silent doggy barf - or the cat in the middle of the night with a hair ball - where you can hear it but can't see it?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2004)

yuck - we get all of the above - 3 cats and 1 dog


----------



## bege (Oct 13, 2004)

LOL Your guys break me up.  How about This.  Riding in car, puppy sitting on DH shoulder, against seat, up-chucks.  He must have been eating acorns.  Made a quick stop at a Dollar store for clean up stuff.
Or: 5 o'clock in the morning, bare-foot, to the kitchen to make coffee.
YUK-YUK  

Now, I need to know how to index this recipe to my file.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 13, 2004)

No onions in the soup.  Onions, garlic, chocolate and grapes/raisins are known to be "poisonous" to the dog., CHOCOLATE is supposed to be deadly.  There are other things too. Although I have a neighbor that says he gives his dog EVERYTHING and has never had a problem.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a 4 month old puppy and kitten and they both up chuck now and then and for the puppy it is usually from something she has picked up in the yard. Everything in the mouth ya know.The kitten just eats to fast. I also have another older, long haired cat and she gets those nasty hairballs. I give her medicine for the hairballs but she still gets them but not as often.In our house at night if you have to get up put slippers on or turn on lights and watch where ya step.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 13, 2004)

Thumpershere2, we had the same problem with our cat until the vet gave us a good trick to use:  elevate the cat's food bowl--we have ours on a brick.  It's helped a lot!  That's not to say that he doesn't eat too fast and get sick now and then (like this morning!), but it's a lot better than it used to be.  It may have something to do with getting less air in his tummy while he eats?  Who knows, but at least it helps!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2004)

ther's nothing more unpleasant than getting up in the middle of the night and squishing a warm hairball between your toes.

lol, debthecook, is that middie's recipe for chicken and rice? i'm suppposed to bring it to bang's this sunday for the pot luck. i didn't know it was for his pitbull...


----------



## middie (Oct 13, 2004)

NO that's NOT my recipe for chicken and rice roflmao


----------



## ParrotheadLizzy (Oct 14, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ther's nothing more unpleasant than getting up in the middle of the night and squishing a warm hairball between your toes.quote]
> 
> Ick! or a COLD one!
> 
> ...


----------



## keen kook (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm new here, so I don't want to seem "pushy"! It's just that I noticed you guys were busy sorting out the poor old hound - but nobody seemed to pay any attention to the mess.

A tip I learned with spills (from both ends if you know what I mean!) is to grab kitty litter and empty it over the little darling's "offering".

This soaks up the liquids (which saves your carpet) and soaks up the smells (which saves YOU from contributing to the mess!)


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

Welcome, keen kook!!  Katchy name there, too!

Great idea with the kitty litter...a much more pleasant option than some others I can think of!  That stuff is great, great to keep around!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2004)

ParrotheadLizzy said:
			
		

> buckytom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dove (Oct 16, 2004)

*Debthecook,
My DH would eat that! Sounds good..he would probably fight the dog for that soup..and as you can see she is not very big. Poor little Dove.
 Marge~Dove*


----------



## wasabi (Oct 16, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> So what's worse - the silent doggy barf - or the cat in the middle of the night with a hair ball - where you can hear it but can't see it?


*A silent doggy's flatulence.*


----------



## debthecook (Oct 18, 2004)

Dove, what a cutie patooti!
Mine is white too, a Bichon/Cavalier mix. Tomorrow the 19th she is being spayed. I'm not handling it very well, anyone have any advice they can share on the dog's care after surgery? I have to drop her off at 9am, pick her up at 6pm.  I know the vet will tell me, but just wanted to know some info from any of you.  Thanks very much.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

debthecook - check your Private Messages, ok?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 18, 2004)

Deb,

Keep her quiet; confined to kennel if possible.  Pat and coo over her.  She'll be fine.

I take it this is your first pup?     Going to the vet after barfing was a giveaway    :P   I've cleaned up a collective (not consecutive  ) 65 years of dog barf (some just last nite as I watched the Sox game) and worse.   And dealt with several serious doggie health issues.  

I'd be happy to help with any questions you have.

p.s.  Schnitzel nearly ate one of my habarneros yesterday when it fell on the floor!    Unfortunately, he'd probably like it.  He loves tabasco sauce.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Jenny, yes, "Sally" is my first dog, my daughter is nuts over her. Thanks for the information. Wow, I don't think hot pepper affects dogs (I have not tried!!) but someone else told me something like that, the dog did'nt react to the hot pepper it picked up.  The vet told me after she gets home, she is not to eat anything till Wed. am, and thats just 1 scrambled egg!!!!  Depending on my nerves, I just may stay home on Wed with the dog.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2004)

i was told in order to keep dogs from pooping on my front lawn, just sprinkle some powdered cayenne around. the dogs will sniff it, and it will bother their nose so they'll go elsewhere. well, it didn't work, in fact, now all of the chihuahua's in the neighborhood meet on my front lawn.

then someone suggested kimchee. no good also. but a korean family bought the house next door, must have made them feel welcome...


----------



## Lifter (Oct 18, 2004)

Try oil of wintergreen...you can get it, waxed, on like a big fusee match (obviously, its not a match!)...

If you want to experience some of the pain yourself, just take a drop of it on your skin...noting that water does nothing to eliminate, and much to spread the burning sensation...and animals feel it exactly the same....

They will avoid your place like the plague...

Lifter


----------



## luvs (Oct 19, 2004)

i have a similar cat formula:
for an upset kitty tummy, boil chicken breast or a chicken thigh. save the broth. when it's cool, blenderize it with the broth.
you can add Cat-sip. 
(i used regular milk, BUT, my cats all drink regular milk several times a day; they love it and it doesn't upset thier stomachs, but from what i understand, most cats cannot digest it well. so i wouldn't recommend that for any cat who doesn't usually have real milk.)
i also fed him meat baby food and bland instant mashed potatoes and his vomiting subsided almost as soon as i put him on this diet. i eased him onto regular food again, and he was better soon enough.
after a few days on chicken breast, we went to chicken thighs, and i added a little dash of salt and garlic powder. i took all of the skin and fat off so it wouldn't weigh his sick stomach down.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 19, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> then someone suggested kimchee. no good also. but a korean family bought the house next door, must have made them feel welcome...




We eat kimchee a lot at my house and both of the dogs love it.  They also love tofu and korean dumplings.  Schnitzel will eat anything with a carbon atom in it.  Mind you, they do not eat very much human food, but want a nibble of most everything and they are no worse for it.  Of course, I would not give such things to a pup.  Pups have delicate systmes and also are more prone to food allergies and reactions.

Baby food and rice are great for dogs of any age with upset stomaches.  Works every time, assuming that the problem is an upset stomach and not something else that is inhibiting appetite.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 19, 2004)

We dropped off the dog this morning and they hit us with that they want ALSO  pull out 4 of her baby teeth while she is under anesthesia for spaying.  "Its standard procedure, if  her baby teeth have not fallen out by now they won't and its better to extract them now instead of bringing her back in for sedation"..... It would have been nice if this was discussed with me when we brough her in last time.  I don't know what to expect tonight when I pick her up now.


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2004)

so what if a few of her baby teeth didn't fall out. i never heard of that being a cause for concern... my dad still has one of his baby teeth believe it not.


----------



## honeybee (Oct 19, 2004)

Middie, you said your father still has one of his baby teeth. That happened to my son. Specifically, my son had a front tooth that did not and would not come out when his other teeth came out. The trouble was that he had "a supernumary (sp?) tooth" that prevented the adult tooth from pushing out the baby tooth. Normally adult teeth push out the baby teeth. In my son's case he had surgery to get out the extra tooth and put the adult tooth in position to push out the baby tooth. He looked funny when the baby tooth did not come out. We found this out through a dental xray. Now he has a nice smile.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 19, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Try oil of wintergreen...you can get it, waxed, on like a big fusee match (obviously, its not a match!)...
> 
> If you want to experience some of the pain yourself, just take a drop of it on your skin...noting that water does nothing to eliminate, and much to spread the burning sensation...and animals feel it exactly the same....
> 
> ...



I LOVE the smell of this stuff.  Jewelers use it for some purpose, but I don't know what for.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Try oil of wintergreen...you can get it, waxed, on like a big fusee match (obviously, its not a match!)...
> 
> If you want to experience some of the pain yourself, just take a drop of it on your skin...noting that water does nothing to eliminate, and much to spread the burning sensation...and animals feel it exactly the same....
> 
> ...



thanks for the tip lifter. but i don't want to hurt the dog. he's just doin what comes naturally. i'd like to get a bucket of it for it's owner tho...


----------



## Lifter (Oct 20, 2004)

Dogs have good noses, and will catch on right away...

Owners don't, and may give you a bit of "glee" if they are dumb enough to carry any away with them...

Will briefly mention my "exposure" to cutting up hot chili peppers (without gloves) the first time, and being stricken with a "call of nature" in the midst of the opration...you can imagine the frantic dancing that was happening...

Oh well, if you can't laugh at yourself, who can you laugh at?

Lifter


----------



## debthecook (Oct 20, 2004)

Oil of Wintergreen one of the VERY POISONOUS essential oils:
http://www.essentialoils.co.za/essential_oils/wintergreen.htm

When I took Sally home last night, she was SO SORE from the spaying and removal of 3 baby teeth. I gave her ice cubes to lick up, then she stayed in her bed all night.

This morning she was better, cleaning herself, a bit more energetic. She ate her scrambled egg and drank water.  I think she will get better as the days go by.  Thank you all for kindness.


----------



## Otter (Oct 22, 2004)

Do dogs get hairballs? Bridget sort of wheezes and gags when she first wakes up.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> Do dogs get hairballs? Bridget sort of wheezes and gags when she first wakes up.



Otter, I had a maltese for 13 years & she got hairballs because she had a bad habit of chewing on her paws. So, I guess the answer to your question is yes...tey are more common in long haired dogs than short haired ones though.


----------



## Otter (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks crewsk. We took Bridget in several months ago and the doctor prescribed some pills for her to take. After several months, there hasn't been any improvement. The doctor said the only way to check for hairballs was to put her under and give her some iodine so the hairball would show up - was that the case with your dog?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

No, the hairballs she got were usually big enough for the vet to feel. He put her on a cat medicen that was in a tube(it's been so long ago that I don't remember what it was called)& it dissolved the hairballs. We gave it to her when she would start the gagging thing or throwing up & if it would clear it up in just a couple of days.


----------



## Otter (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks, crewsk. Bridget has medium length hair and does chew on her paws and groom herself frequently. The vet we take her to is really good (saved her life a few years ago when another vet said she was going to die), but he definitely seems oriented on high dollar cures. The pills are brutally expensive and have had no positive effect so far.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

Our dog Billy chews his paws also, especially one of them.  Our vet gave us some liquid stuff to put on his paws, but it doesn't seem to deter him much.

Vet said it's basically a nervous habit, and not particularly worrisome.  Billy doesn't seem to have a hairball problem.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 25, 2004)

*thanks for the trick!*



			
				PA Baker said:
			
		

> elevate the cat's food bowl--we have ours on a brick.  It's helped a lot!



I really needed to learn that... our cat is anywhere from 6 to 9 years old, being a rescued cat we don't know the exact age... I am going to elevate his bowl!  Can't wait to see the results... 

Now I think I will have to glue the bowl down to the brick, as our cat is almost 20 lb and will push the bowl off the brick...

Jocelyne


----------



## Otter (Oct 25, 2004)

Charlotte, if you don't want to do the glueing to the brick thing, there are some bowls available that are quite heavy so that they don't move when the dog or cat is drinking.


----------



## keen kook (Dec 4, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i was told in order to keep dogs from pooping on my front lawn, just sprinkle some powdered cayenne around. the dogs will sniff it, and it will bother their nose so they'll go elsewhere. well, it didn't work, in fact, now all of the chihuahua's in the neighborhood meet on my front lawn.
> 
> then someone suggested kimchee. no good also. but a korean family bought the house next door, must have made them feel welcome...



I heard another tip from a farmer who wished to keep foxes away from his young ducklings. 

He advised me to fight the fox (or, in your case, the dog) with their own weapon.

When a dog wants to keep other dogs off of its territory it "marks" its boundaries with urine.

You can save yourself (& your neighbors) embarrassment by filling a squeasy bottle with your urine and "marking" the edges of your grounds with it.

Avoid getting the urine on delicate plants or grass as it can kill or fade them.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks keen cook. i'm not about to try the bottle thing. fortunately, god gave men a convenient delivery system fo this sort of task lol. i'll just have to wait till 4am or so...

btw, i wasn't just being a racist wise guy with my comments. they really happened. i put cayenne pepper down, and the next day i saw a woman walking a chihuahua down my street and it stopped to sniff my lawn. someone did suggest kimchee, and coincidentally, a korean family bought the house next door. no kidding...


----------

